# 5 week 3 days pregnant and still no symptoms



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Dear Midwife,

Having finally achieved a "big strong BFP" (words of the clinic) at 46 we are over the moon! I am on 8mg Progynova and 2 cyclogests 400mg a day. Appart from feeling tired by lunch time and even more visits to the loo as usual (3-4 times a night) I have no pregnancy symptoms.

Is this necessary a bad sign? I try to be positive, watch happy films and go regularly to acupuncture, rest as much as possible (all this helped me to achieve a BFP I believe), but this is a much loved and wanted baby(ies) especially from my parents so I am desperate to do the right things. I took 2 weeks off work (Technical Manager HE) after ET but can't do this again so soon after.

Any advise would be much appreciated.

-ULTRA-


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

congratulations!!

Some ladies are only just finding out that they are pregnant at 6 wks and haven't got any symptoms, don't forget that the drugs etc you are taking will probably not make you feel 100% so maybe you have got used to feeling a bit off colour.

Some ladies have very few symptoms anyway

I'm sure it will be a different story in a few weeks time

Keep me up to date

Take care x


----------

